# Super Precise Flat Cuts )using Guillotine type cutter



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You can measure them real good, cut them right on the line you made and still notice that both bands are not exactly equal. Here's a way I've found to be totally "dead on" and have bands that are a perfect match. Example: You have a set of band dimensions using a 30 gauge latex that are 1 1/8 x 7/8 x 8 1/2"s. First:

Cut a set of bands 1 1/4" x 1" x 8 5/8".

Now put both bands together on top of one another,

Line them up on the edge of the paper cutter for about a 1/16" cut to square one edge on both up

Press down on both with straight edge and make cut

You'll notice that both bands are stuck together after being cut-leave them that way! The pressure of the cut kept them together.

Now swing both bands(stuck together) around so that the other edge is on the side to be cut

Measure from the just cut edge your dimensions of 1 1/8" at the wide end and 7/8" at the small end

Make sure both bands are still stuck together at the opposite side that is to be cut

press down on your straight edge and make the new cut on both bands

You now have two bands that are EXACTLY the same width

Now take a cut of both bands on one of the ends-make cut and then measure from there out to 8 1/2"s and make that cut

You have two bands that are dead equal in both length and in both width measurements-A Perfect Set

Will this make a difference in my shooting? Probably not. We've all experienced shooting using a set that had a tear in the band near the pouch that was like over 50% of the width of the band and we're wondering how we are still hitting our target-weird right? Well at least with this method we know we have them cut as good as we're gonna get them!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting ... I have personally not had much luck with a guillotine cutter .... The bands seem to squirm around as I cut them. Perhaps my blade is just a tad dull. I find I have better success with a rotary cutter and a metal rule. I usually stretch my flats and tape them to a self-healing mat before cutting ... seems to help keep them from squirming. But of course I have definitely not had the amount of experience that you have!!! I should go back and try the guillotine again.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The tips and tricks of the guillotine cutter; by Gary.









For those that can't afford a cutter or don't have the room etc., a template(s) of the band size(s) is a good way to go, along with a rotary cutter. Fast and easy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've seen Gary do this and he has it down to a science!
He was making sets like a madman at the ECST with this technique. Fun to watch!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Would it noi be easier ( also saving on wasted rubber ) to simply lay one larger layer of rubber sheet over ther other and then make the cuts giving you two equal bands for every two cuts?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've done it that way too AZ but it comes down to a matter of control. Holding and keeping a sizable sheet on top of another and making the cuts stay put is tough. Using just the smaller bands and making the cuts,it is easier to manuever and you have more control. I only use this method of precise band cutting when shooting in a tournament so waste is really not an issue. For regular shooting, I just measure and cut. Heck,the way I shoot it wouldn't matter if the bands were cut with a laser or water jet,I would still miss a lot!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gary is this the way you made the band set for us .I realy do like the Gum rubber it just feal safe
I think i like it more than T B G Pete


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Gary...My thinking was that after you made your first cut the two layers would be bonded together allowing for an accurate second cut...I don`t have a cutter like yours so I`m just guessing...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now I gotcha AZ. That does work especially for thin gauge rubber-the thicker stuff is a little dicier when worked doubled up though. Pete, I do yours by marking them all out on a sheet and then cutting them all one after the other, the gum is a thicker rubber so I try to do them by single cutting. Flatband


----------

